# Mbuna



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

I'd be guessing Metriaclima Estherae (Red Zebra) but can't be certain.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

Somebody else mentioned johanni females however one appears to look very similar to a male kenyi. (pic below) he had slightly black lines lining the fins just like a yellow lab however im sure it isnt a yellow lab as the colour is much duller and more orangish yellow


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They aren't M. estherae (red zebra) or kenyi (M. lombardoi)... Not really sure what they are.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> They aren't M. estherae (red zebra) or kenyi (M. lombardoi)... Not really sure what they are.


I agree.

In the last picture you can almost see faint/pale yellow barring, which could be characteristic of Ps saulosi females, and with that black line at the top of dorsal also resembles saulosi.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

they might well be or possibly hybirds. when they grow a little larger and show more colour hopefully ill be able to identify them


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

here is a better picture of the one i cant figure out. the other was showing the coloration of a female johanni with the horizontal dark lines.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not seen a pure female Pseudotropheus saulosi with any horizontal markings except very short lived while young or stressed. My guess is you have a mix. (Genus and species). Sorting which is pure and which is not may not be easy.
I would dump the lot if looking to breed and get stuff you can be more confident about. But good luck if you choose to keep going lots of folk try and make a silk purse out of what may be a ............................................ (lost cause)


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the reply but i think there may be a little mis understanding. the fish pictured in the two pictures above i am unsure about. it ws supposed to be a female johanni but has vertical barring as seen. the other one (pictured in 1st post) im 100% sure is a female johanni but this one is sus. so if anybody knows what fish this is that would help or if female johannis have vertical barring etc..


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

I am still leaning toward all these fish in this post being a Ps saulosi female or sub dom male, not really sure on the quality but I still think saulosi.

How do you know that the one is definitely a johanni?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

look like hybrids... a Saulosi may be one of the parents


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> look like hybrids... a Saulosi may be one of the parents


Probably right... in any case, they aren't breeding stock for certain.


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

nfrost said:


> I am still leaning toward all these fish in this post being a Ps saulosi female or sub dom male, not really sure on the quality but I still think saulosi.
> 
> How do you know that the one is definitely a johanni?


i bought them off a breeder that sells to all the top lfs's around. i asked for two johanni females and he got them from the sae tank and they were subbosed to be. im sure one is as it has shown horizontal black bar colouring like a johanni should.

Thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it! :thumb:


----------

